# Anybody know the moment they were preggo?



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Dh and I DTD yesterday and I should be O-ing anytime. I just got a hot flash and a dizzy spell and I think I am preggers. Last time with DD I got the same weird feeling the day after too.

I really think I am. That would be awesome. This next 2 weeks is gonna suck.


----------



## kel32brown (Jun 12, 2007)

I did last cycle. Sadly I miscarried at the end of October, but in September I knew I was pregnant by 5 dpo or so when I got heartburn, for no apparent reason.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i did with my ds, actually i knew even before we dtd that i would get pg, and as soon as we did, the next day i felt warm and tingly all over! we weren't trying and i wasn't tracking fertility, i just *knew*. i tested and it was neg at 7/8 dpo, but was faintly + at 8/9 dpo! here's







for you mama!


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

I went off my birth control thinking that I would have a hard time getting pregnant like my sister. I counted 14 days from the start of my period, "felt" like I was ovulating, and so at the end of sex I impulsively said to dh "I am ovulating, go ahead." And he did, and he said "Well, there you go." and he knew we had just concieved.

I, on the other hand, did not believe it. 3 weeks later I took two tests, and thought it was really weird that they were both giving me false positives. When I told dh, that is exactly what I said-"It is so strange, that I got TWO faulty tests in the same box!" He had to look at the tests and then tell ME that I was, indeed, pregnant.

Congratulations! That is very cool that you can tell. Keep us updated


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

*Update* I have been feeling weird and am thinking that it very well may be a huge possibility that we are expecting baby #2. I have not desired a beer, glass of wine anything for at least a week. I have also been having a cup of coffee only to feel pretty gross after. I feel bloated and like I need a Tums....all pregnancy signs from before, I would only be possibly a week along. IDK, I don't want to get my hopes up. I did have O pains about 5 days ago, and DH were actively trying. I also had some pulling, stretchy type cramping. I am testing around Dec. 2. That's when AF would be due.

Can I test any earlier, I probably shouldn't...last time I was a few days after AF was due and had a faint pos, so I should wait and not waste any tests.








:







...I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Effervescence (Apr 12, 2007)

Dizzy a couple of days later and waking up in the middle of the night to pee within four or five days!


----------



## Effervescence (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh -- and vivid, vivid dreams right away.


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

I didn't have any "symptoms" for a few weeks, but I felt implantation (like a pinch inside) and it made me pause for a moment. I didn't get my hopes up too high, but it was like a feeling I'd never felt before.


----------

